# my piranhas (wit pic )



## blackrules (Jan 20, 2006)

ok frnd i have a 3 red belly piranhas two of then have changed colour but they r not breeding i think they from both male or female and other one is the normal colour any suggesttion i will post pic man wait

the first pic piranhas my changed coour but the second one it normal why why why


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

What size are they? Look alittle young for breeding


----------



## blackrules (Jan 20, 2006)

HI LEW DOG THEY R 11 MONTH OLD MAN


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Have heard of breedings this early, But your fish don't look like they are goin to breed. Sometime color changes with temp., mood, light, etc. If they go black, and I mean BLACK, then you may have a pair. What is thier diet. They seem to look a little pale.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> They seem to look a little pale.


Yeah, they do.







Are there two different tanks or the same tank with two setups? Fish change color for a lot of different reasons. Yours definately do not have breeding colors, though.

It's hard to tell the real life color if you use a flash.


----------



## blackrules (Jan 20, 2006)

ok ok the fifth snap man frnd two of my piranhas has changed colour they r black but one more thing they keep slapping there back to each other i feed them normal raw fish water ever i get in the market man some time chicken and all if they look pale wat should i feed then can u help me frnd

ok now i wiill put the same snap ok frnds wait the front two piranhas have changed colour and they blow the gravels also and one more thing i have two set up sorry for that this the original set u which i have pout now check out the snap man


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

The front two piranhas look like they have normal color. The other pictures look a little pale. 
Like Leasure1 said, when they mate they turn almost solid black, way darker than your fish. Tail slapping in not necessarily a breeding behavior.

See the difference in color? The first picture was taken with a flash to show the eggs. The second picture shows is darkened to show the approximate color of the fish. Without the flash it would appear solid black.

Hope this helps









View attachment 120666


View attachment 120667


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

that pic above makes ur reds look so evil


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> that pic above makes ur reds look so evil


Hehe. That's guarding-nest-mode.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

bad ass looking fish


----------



## blackrules (Jan 20, 2006)

HEY FRND THANXALOT


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

Nice one well done


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

Thats one mean p


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

his colour faded cause of that ugly gravel u got there :laugh:
get more natural gravel and they will look nice and mayb even be more comfortable when breeding comes around.


----------



## blackrules (Jan 20, 2006)

ok trigga i will change but i ahve put gravel and sand


----------



## el-josho (Sep 25, 2006)

nice piranhas


----------



## scubaryan1 (Aug 31, 2006)

Good luck.


----------



## misterjose (Jul 31, 2006)

nice p's


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

very nice p's


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

someones gotta either start deleting thread or fix these images!!!ggrrr


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Why are you brining back threads made over 6 months ago?


----------

